# Hiawatha Falcon



## G. Wilson (Mar 29, 2016)

I am going to pick up this Hiawatha later this week.  I don't have any better photos yet but I'm hoping someone here has some information on this bike/model.  I know they were a Gambles bike but I don't know who made this model or what year it might be.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## G. Wilson (Mar 29, 2016)

Seriously?  Doesn't anybody know anything about Hiawathas?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 29, 2016)

Not many here into middleweights, but going by the chainring I'd say 59-61-ish?


----------



## G. Wilson (Mar 29, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Not many here into middleweights, but going by the chainring I'd say 59-61-ish?




Any idea on how I would find who manufactured this for Gambles?


----------



## halfatruck (Mar 29, 2016)

That's made by AMF/Roadmaster, '59-'61 sounds about right


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 29, 2016)

Looks like this:

https://news.google.com/newspapers?...AIBAJ&sjid=IOUFAAAAIBAJ&pg=3692,4383669&hl=en


----------



## G. Wilson (Mar 30, 2016)

He wants $125 for it but I don't know value on these bikes at all.  Not sure if it's a good deal or if I'm just wasting money.  He says it's in great shape and that it has been re-lubed and just need a cleaning so....


----------



## jason morton (Apr 5, 2016)

I would pop on it if you like it.....


----------



## ratina (Apr 15, 2016)

$125 seems fair, did you pick it up?


----------



## Robert Krueger (Jun 28, 2017)

G. Wilson said:


> I am going to pick up this Hiawatha later this week.  I don't have any better photos yet but I'm hoping someone here has some information on this bike/model.  I know they were a Gambles bike but I don't know who made this model or what year it might be.  Any help is appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 299825



I received a new bike for Christmas in I believe 1961 and it was this bike except mine had red painted fenders with white pin stripes.


----------



## kreika (Jun 28, 2017)

Hey it looks like it's in pretty decent shape. Talk him down as much as possible. Lube,air up,and ride and enjoy. Good luck!


----------



## Oilit (Jul 12, 2017)

And post some more pictures so the rest of us can see!


----------

